# Do you let your fluff sleep with you?



## Belle-K (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey guys! 

Belle has been crated at nights since I've got her. Now she's 6 months and the last two nights shes slept on my bed with me  (I've been being a suck with her before she goes to get spayed) 

I'm loving it but up until this point have been too scared to let her be out of crate at nights in-case I rolled over on her or something lol. She seems to be loving it, she sleeps up by my head, I've been waking up a couple times through the night to make sure shes ok. 

Do you guys let your fluff sleep in bed with you or crated at nights? If so, whats your fluffs fav spot on the bed?


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I have all three of them above my head to the point I took some body pillows and blankets and made a loft like bed for them to sleep with me. the cat sleeps at my feet. they wake us up if they need to go to the washroom......


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

All five of mine sleep with us, when we have fosters, they do too...


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Abbigail sleeps above our heads also.


----------



## Lily12 (May 24, 2012)

I have two pups that sleep with me! Sometimes they sleep by my feet and others times on my side or back.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Mine sleeps in bed with me....always has. She sleeps right near my chest most of the night. :wub:


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Dolce has always slept in bed with me, he usually curls up next to my head. Kelly sleeps in her pen though. Whenever I try sleeping with her in bed she wants to play, and once she had an accident on my bed so since then she's only slept in her pen.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

What's a crate? :HistericalSmiley: Phoebe and Griffin sleep with us. Phoebe sleeps in the crook of mine or my Hubs legs and Griffin sleeps snuggled against my back or chest, or on my pillow.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Same here, Ben sleeps with me but he slept in his crate at night until he was about 5 months old.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

MoonDog said:


> What's a crate? :HistericalSmiley: Phoebe and Griffin sleep with us. Phoebe sleeps in the crook of mine or my Hubs legs and Griffin sleeps snuggled against my back or chest, or on my pillow.


That is funny.....Zoe doesn't know what a crate is either.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I was always adamant about not wanting her to sleep in the bed with me when I was waiting to get her...........
That lasted about 3 days. She's too cute and I love her too much 

I do make her sleep in her crate sometimes though, just to let her know it's ok to do and it's not punishment in the even I need her to sleep in there.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Gustave just won't sleep with us. Trust me, I've tried. He goes to the edge of the bed and whines till I put him in his playpen. I don't get it. 

When we are not at home though (like staying in a hotel) he won't sleep unless he's on the bed with us. He even sleeps in then. He's a little weirdo. I don't know what this behavior means. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

No, but only because he is a clumsy little thing and would fall off. He sleeps on the bed for a while at night and then gets lifted onto his bed when it is our bedtime. By this time he has been snoozing for an hour or two.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> That is funny.....Zoe doesn't know what a crate is either.


Nor does Sammy apart from when he goes to his groomers


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

All 3 of mine have slept with me form day 1 and at least 2 or 3 cats!! Talk about a family bed...I've slept with them so long, I can't sleep w/o them!!!


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Speaking of which, look who is getting snuggled in for the next couple of hours


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sammy is so cute!! He sure looks comfortable all snuggled in his blanket. :wub:


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Sammy is so cute!! He sure looks comfortable all snuggled in his blanket. :wub:


That's my new dressing gown lol. He always likes to lie on either something of mine or his daddy's.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

My two and my two cats all sleep with me...they all like to snuggle against me.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Sophie does not, our bed just isn't safe for her. It's about 3.5 feet off the ground and my BF is a rowdy sleeper. Plus he's muscly. So if by chance he rolled on her it would break my heart.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Mia sleeps with us above my head. I've put a comfy cushion there for her and she loves it. 

She does know her crate though. She spent most of the day in it at my daughter's house over new years. Their dog is too big and boisterous to let her be around and the kids are young too.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Jasper and Dusty sleep on a pillow above my head, we call it their 'bun'. We play on the bed at night time then say, "Get in your bun" and they run up there. I also have baby blankets in-between DH and my pillows they they dig and curl up in too.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Obi now sleeps on our bed :blush: I used to be SO opposed to it but he's been on our bed for the past 6 months. He used to sleep in a crate in his own room. Then, he moved to his own bed in our room. Finally, onto the bed. First, just occasionally.... then, only at the foot.... Now he is still on the covers but crawls in between me and my husband when it's cold at night. He sleeps the soundest when he is with us. In the crate, he used to wake up at 6AM and bark "good morning." Now, he wakes when we do!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Our three sleep with us. One is usually between us on our pillows, one in between us and one at our feet. They were going to be crate dogs, but DoggyDaddy wanted them to sleep on the bed! We have a cat that likes to sneak up on the bed after Axel, aka 'The Sheriff' is asleep. If the cat comes up earlier, the Sheriff runs him off.


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

Halo takes over where I am laying. I have a king size bed and he has basically pushed me onto the edge. He sleeps wild also. Sometimes I wake to see a paw in my face. He likes being under the covers in my mom's bed. He has the whole side of the bed with her.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Spookie and Kris allow me to sleep with them


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> That is funny.....Zoe doesn't know what a crate is either.


Same here. The first night I tried to crate Halo but he kept howling. The crate is soft and you can open the top so he was also like a jack in the box. He would jump up and all I could see was white ears. I picked him up and put him on my chest and that is how we slept. Been on me ever since.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bella thinks bedtime is playtime if I put her in the bed. So she sleeps in her own bed near my bed. Plus our bed is higher up and ever since my nephew's Cavalier King Charles Spaniel fell off his bed and broke its leg, I have been totally paranoid.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Where else would they sleep?????

Seriously, they take most on the king sized bed and leave me a small portion.


----------



## sharday (Dec 29, 2012)

My little lexi sleepy with my sister she play's to much in my bed


----------



## kaeco510 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sadie only sleeps with me when she deems me worthy of her presence LOL she seems to prefer her bed for the majority of the night. If I get up to use the bathroom she will usually come sleep with me after. I wish she would cuddle me every night though :-( 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

He must want the reassurance of your closeness in a strange place. And he must love his pen if he wants to sleep in it at home.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

AshleyAndSophiePup said:


> Sophie does not, our bed just isn't safe for her. It's about 3.5 feet off the ground and my BF is a rowdy sleeper. Plus he's muscly. So if by chance he rolled on her it would break my heart.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


 Our bed is quite high also, but she never attempts to jump off. If I get up she patiently waits for me to take her off the bed. My husband is a big guy also, but he's very careful about where she is....its funny he's so protective of her.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Tiffany sleeps at the foot of my bed most of the time. She was just sleeping on my bed a minute ago, but she woke herself up with a sneeze...so cute.

She also has a little doggie bed on the floor of my bedroom. She sometimes curls up there to sleep too. Or, she'll sleep there for a while and climb up into my bed in the middle of the night (using doggie stairs).


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Jasmine sleeps on the floor in my bedroom. The bed I had previously she used to sleep with me, but she fell off the bed (did not hurt herself - Thank Goodness). This new bed is a lot higher and it elevates so she doesn't like it and I am actually happy that she doesn't want to be up there.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Paislee sleeps with me every night she curls up right next to me by my head. She immediately knows when I put her on the bed and lay down its time to curl up. Rustee prefers to sleep on the floor??? Lol I put him up every night because I want him to know I want him up there but then he jumps off and loves to sleep under the bed. He has a giant fluffy bed and also a crate but enjoys the floor...what a dog lol. Occasionally he will sleep with me and sleeps right along my back and occasionally I wake up and he's sleeping on his back in his crate with the door open. But mostly me and Miss Priss sleep in the bed and he's on the floor


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Dom sleep on a pillow above my head. As soon as I put him in bed he goes there and burrow until I lay down. Usually he goes snuggle at the back of my knees at night but goes back to his pillow. The cute thing is he puts his head on my pillow touching my face when he needs to go potty at night. My bed is pretty high and he has fallen once but I have so many pillows on the floor around the bed so he was fine.
View attachment 106513



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Both of mine sleep with us in our queen... Usually they hog the whole middle so were teetering off the edge! But Ozzie usually sleeps above my head giving us more space :thumbsup:


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I wish! My husband has put his foot down, he already thinks Steve gets too much of my loving. So Steve sleeps in his crate next to my side of the bed. But most nights I have to wake up at some point to go potty (thanks to my 3 kids) so then will I get Steve and put him in bed with us. Hubs doesn't mind it then. But the funny thing is Steve will go and lie down on top of my hubs! I'm sure it's because he wants me to be comfortable. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes he does and he always likes to sleep on my feet lol


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes, Pearlan sleeps in a big bed and lets me share. :HistericalSmiley:
I keep a little blankie for her to snuggle in. :wub:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

mfa said:


> Yes, Pearlan sleeps in a big bed and lets me share. :HistericalSmiley:
> I keep a little blankie for her to snuggle in. :wub:


that's what I was going to say. Angel & Annie (and the foster, Tilly) have a queen size bed that they graciously share with me. At least a little piece of it.


----------



## Itoy and Suerti's Mummy (Aug 31, 2012)

Itoy and Suerti used to sleep in the bed with me and OH - but suerti is way to playful and thinks when we move we are playing... lol. they are now in a lovely, comfortable pen still in out bedroom, and when we wake up for the loo at about 5am - we let them out for bedtime snuggles


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Boo always sleeps in the crate at night and the crate it right beside my bed. When he was about 4 or 5 months I didn't need to lock the door and after he was neutered which was 2 weeks ago, he started to snuggle and sleep on my bed. Now he sleeps on my bed whenever I go to sleep. At first I thought it was a problem but after reading on SM that most people do let them sleep on the bed, I didn't care anymore LOL


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Yep daisy sleeps with me. She is strange sometimes she loves to snuggle and will curl up at the side of my head and snuggle into my hair or stick her nose in my ear!!! Others she will snuggle her face between the gap of the two pillows. She will also lie flat against my chest/tummy and stick her nose under my arms. Other times she will curl in a ball at the back of my knees.some nights she could start off at my pillow and end up near my feet. Basically daisy takes up the whole bed and I'm left with a tiny portion but I love my wake up call in the morning little licks and a face that says please mummy wake up its bright outside.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

My three insisted that we get a king sized bed for them. They take up well over half, leaving th and I to teeter on the edges. But wakeup time is the best.


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

Bella sleeps with us, she is my little spooner


----------



## Max&Roxy (Sep 7, 2012)

Max sleeps with our daughter (she is 17) in his little "tent" soft sided crate on her bed, beside her. On weekends, we get "custody" and he will sleep with my husband and me. He usually cuddles up beside me or my husband throughout the night. I do wake up a few times though, because he is so small, I dont want him to get rolled on. Love taking naps with him though.....he has more room, and I dont worry as much....he loves to sppon too.


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

wwwooa... I suppose Einstein is the only one that sleeps all on his own- in his separate room!!
I work at the research lab, and I am usually not home from 8:30am to 6pm... he stays home all by himself in his room, and patiently wait for me. When I come home, I feed him, and I am in bed by 10pm. Yep.. I turn off the light in his room, and he tucks himself in bed


----------



## Max&Roxy (Sep 7, 2012)

Little Einstein is so cute! We have a tiny Yorkie baby too....she is now 11 yrs old (looks like a puppy tho) and weighs under 5 pds.

Roxy has always been very very independent, more like a cat. Her favorite spot is on our couch in the family room (where we are almost all the time when free) on her soft bed. She doesnt like to sleep with us at all....never has. She is not a lap dog and rarely wants to cuddle. She just wants you to throw the ball for her to chase.

Max is the complete opposite, whines to be with me, follows me, always wants to snuggle....very much a snuggle muffin.


----------



## Lili 1 (Apr 9, 2012)

Lili always sleeps with me and my husband in the bed. If she falls asleep in the livingroom and she wake up in the middle of the nigth and se we went in the bedroom, she stand in front of the door and barks untill we let her in.( We always close the door in the nigth, Lili is the only animal whos allowd in ouer bed😀) Then she jumps on the bed, cuddle up in my pillow an sleep.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## simplymars9 (Nov 27, 2012)

Zoe insists on sleeping with me. If I'm up studying and she falls asleep in her doggie bed before me, once I go to bed, she will wake up and sit at the foot of the bed and bark until I let her up. She likes to sleep on my pillow right next to my head.


----------



## Isabella's Mommy (Nov 20, 2012)

I decided not to let Isabella sleep with us. I am a very light sleeper and our bed is very high off the ground. I would worry she might fall. She loves her crate and she and piggy cuddle up in it in their own room. Our old cat sleeps beside me. I never worry about that 15 pounder. And I feel his world has been turned upside down and it's his home too. As since we've never started she does not know any difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

